# Hey Maggies Mom, Remember This????



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I know who it is, but I had to cheat to find out.....(looked it up at CG).


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I know who it is, but I had to cheat to find out.....(looked it up at CG).


LOL!!!! Well that is no fair. LOL!!! You cheated. LMAOOOO!!! Doesnt count!!!!:bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> LOL!!!! Well that is no fair. LOL!!! You cheated. LMAOOOO!!! Doesnt count!!!!:bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


I probably wouldn't have figured it out without cheating, so that's why I didn't answer.....

It is a cool picture, though...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I probably wouldn't have figured it out without cheating, so that's why I didn't answer.....
> 
> It is a cool picture, though...


I did it with a lot of different photos of her. I have one of Maggs and her trainers dog, that Maggs has a crush on. I need to find that one too. LOL!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So many fun times at Camp Maggies house. LOL!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I love going back in time. LOL!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Those are just too funny....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Those are just too funny....


I always had so much fun doing those for her. Just thought it was fun to go back in time and see the babies when they were babies. LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love those photos! I know who they are...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I remember those Donna...... I miss those lil guys....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I remember those Donna...... I miss those lil guys....


Awww!!!! I thought I would have more takers Mary. LOL!!! Guess no one wants to guess. LOL!!! They were so cute and still are. Just a little trip down memory lane. Oh well!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I know too. Will you tell us later, or should I say now?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> I think I know too. Will you tell us later, or should I say now?


Take a guess , since no one else will.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Was this Morgan and Abbie when they were pups?
Great pictures and titles!!!L


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> Was this Morgan and Abbie when they were pups?
> Great pictures and titles!!!L


Nope.....These were my foster pups


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

they are so cute.. Lexi and beamer??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Take a guess , since no one else will.....


Lexie and Beamer. They were so cute, wasn't there a third pup in that group too?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Lexie and Beamer. They were so cute, wasn't there a third pup in that group too?[/QUOTE}
> 
> Yes.. there was a 3rd one......


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

so it was Lexus,Bentley and Beamer right?? :doh:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

had to go search in the old post...lol.. couldnt remeber his name,,,,lol... saw their old puppy pics... they were and still are so cute..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> so it was Lexus,Bentley and Beamer right?? :doh:


Yes.... those were the 3 I had..... You cheated... you werent suppose to go back and look.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pups who were dumped. It's so hard to believe. They're beautiful!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes.... those were the 3 I had..... You cheated... you werent suppose to go back and look.....



Only for Bentley... i remembered the other two!!! :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The pictures are of Bentley and Beamer.....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes.... those were the 3 I had..... You cheated... you werent suppose to go back and look.....



it was hard work finding him too...lol... i think it was back 4 pages of posts before i saw his name...lol... :


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Those were the best pics! Donna's touch only made them better....got any more?:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Priceless pics! Simply priceless!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I Dunno who they are, but I Love the pic's, they are just too cute!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DanielleH said:


> I Dunno who they are, but I Love the pic's, they are just too cute!!!


They are 2 of the 3 foster puppies I fostered..... Thanks......


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Those are the best pictures - I love the captions too!


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

That has got to be my most favorite pic yet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are some tremendous pictures. Your pups always look like they are having a blast.


----------

